# how many of you use instagram as a marketing channel



## njolakoski (Sep 10, 2008)

I've seen all the different forms of marketing talked about, including your Facebook marketing, but I haven't seen any real talk about marketing on Instagram.

So how many of you use Instagram to market your clothing lines/business? How is it working out for you?

For those of you who haven't used it or even thought about it, why not?


----------



## lewis1987 (Oct 29, 2013)

I find instagram very useful, as when people like my pictures, their friends can see it and gains my brand more exposure.

Also its a good way of connecting with people, liking and commenting on their picture allows them to connect with you on a personal level rather than just being a bot that posts out picture after picture saying BUY BUY BUY.

I think anyway you can get your designs out there is good so worth a go, I also work with a designer who admits that instagram has increased the amount of work he does as many people on there have found his work, liked it and got in touch so it does work.


----------



## Tubalcain (Nov 7, 2013)

Our experience says that Instagram is better for maintaining existing relationships with customers than making new ones. We have generated a good many followers but tracked very few click-throughs to our web site.

I would say less than 10% of existing customers who follow us are interacting. If they don't interact then their friends will never see us. Right?

We generally get the most traction when posting new designs for input/feedback. Nobody wants to see ads in their feed so we post more general interest stuff than anything. Pretty sunsets and that kind of thing.

Then when we actually have something "salesy" to show our followers are more receptive to looking at it and commenting. Or fingers crossed they actually go to our web site.

Instagram is a fun way to keep existing customers coming back but hasn't done that well for us in generating new customers.


----------



## hikkup (Jul 12, 2013)

I find Instagram to be very useful. We use it, and it's nice to start conversations, showcase work, and generate ideas with costumers and other businesses. We've generate maybe a handful of customers through Instagram. At the very least we can test what products our customer base finds the most interesting based off their responses.

From a consumer standpoint, I love interacting with businesses I follow on Instagram. I have purchased stickers and art prints from those I follow because they offer "Instagram deals" or advertise an awesome picture of their work with a link in the comments to purchase it if I'm that interested. The thing I like about Instagram is that the emphasis is placed on the image itself - the artwork, the sticker, the t-shirt, etc. - so I can either decide to just appreciate the work or seek to own it myself through a purchase link in the comments.


----------



## rryk (Nov 10, 2013)

I would have to agree with all of the above posters, instagram is useful for keeping customers updated. But as far a leads and click through rates it isnt the greatest. Overall though a great way to market your brand.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I have gained more new sales than I would have thought from Instagram. It's all about the hashtags. In my niche I just searched out the hashtags used most and tag All my posts with them... The kids are all on the Instagram... If they are your target audience that where you will find them, IMO. The parents are on Facebook. I'll take both as customers!!! good luck


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

There are some printers out there which have channeled Instagram into a great selling platform all through sharing their t-shirt prints. If you do custom prints for customers then just share each new design you do for someone no social media as photos always seem to get some great traction.

Of course if you're posting photos of left-chest logos then not as many people may care but if you're often dealing with prints that focus around full back/chest printing with multiple colors then I would highly urge you to share those photos.


----------



## AustinBoston17 (Mar 19, 2011)

If you're a clothing line. Instagram can be great. It has been great to me. I have made relation ships with customers and made sales. As mentioned before it is all about the hashtags. It isn't about posting hashtags like: #Instadaily #bunnies #instafit #fitstagram #PopularPage #Iphonography #etc. (lol) it's really about your target market. If you are a clothing brand based on the surf industry, you should use and search surfing hashtags. Idk much about that industry but I assume tags such as: #Beach #BeachLife #Surf #Waves #catchingwaves #surfshop etc would work well. Like the pictures you like and skip the ones you dont. People will come to you.


----------



## lemorris (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm with Wonderchic.

I just started messing around on Instagram but I get leads after almost every pic.

Initially I was tagging very specifically but once I started including one maybe 2 very broad tags, things picked up significantly.

Still new to it, but I have been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## avaross09 (Dec 5, 2013)

I think not many of them use Instagram for Marketing ,As it is not that much relevant field tahn facebook or other social networking platform.


----------

